# ice Fishing Boots Replacement



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My old Military Black Mickey Mouse Boots have seen their best days. they have served me well and I'm totally sold on them.

I'm looking at upgrading & replacing them with the Military, Mickey Mouse White Bunny Boots.

Any places sell them in the Akron/Canton Area? I'd prefer to buy local eventhough there are lots of sellers on Ebay.


----------



## FishinandCBs (Mar 21, 2013)

Not akron area but,there is a place out here in Berea called Whiteys army navy store...i work near the place,i can see if theyve gottem and check price for ya?upto you..it may be a bit of a drive but,if noone around you has them...lemme know

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Try calling Buckeye Army surplus store on east market street in Akron if they are still in business. They may have them.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

John- some claim there is a difference. But after years of using both black and white MM boots. I can't see any difference at all.Feet stay warm in both colors. Also doesn't make any difference if air valved or not. Just go for best price and make sure is ECWG rated MM's.

Now if you think the white ones look a little flashier when dancing . Well I would go for it then.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Most of you don't know that IBJ was a terrific dancer in the Icecapades many moons ago. I say we take a poll...Should IBJ get the White Bunny Boots to relive his glory days? My vote is definitely *YES!!!*

Post your votes here!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

John. I got mine last year in twinsburg. Rt91 just north of town. 45$ I voting for black MM. NOT quite as heavy should be easier to do flying spins, lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Those days of twirling, tip-toeing & spinning on the ice are LONG GONE.., now it's shuffling, stumbling & falling!

Visited Buckeye Surplus in Akron today (Weds Morning, 11/26)., He had plenty of the black MM's, but none of the White MM's., despite the guy telling me otherwise over the phone. 

My feet actually got cold last week while ice fishing Moggy for the first time this season. (The White MM's are supposedly rated to -40 while the Black MM's are rated to -20).

Papaperch: What are ECWG rated mean? (Are there 'knock-offs' being
sold as genuine MM's? 

(I'm reading there are alot of 'Chinese Knock-offs' flooding the market and being sold as "Geniune Govt Approved'.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry John I meant to say BATA. The BATA was the original manufacturer of the GI issue Mickey Mouse boots. It will usually be printed on bottom of boot.

ECWG - was a military acronym for Extreme Cold Weather Gear.

Us old vets do get cornfused every now and then.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

BATA is what you're looking for. The real good ones have the US inspection stamp inside the boot. I like the black ones as well they are lighter.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang we were all looking forward to the triple toe loop. Ha ha good luck finding your favorite boots and hope everyone has a nice thanksgiving


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

John go with the bunny boot!! My vote


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

MM boots simply cant be beat, period. Unless you dont have ice spikes on them, fall on your butt, step on your transducer and tear the cord in half. But.....im sure thats never happened !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone purchased the Ice Armor Boots yet?

http://clamoutdoors.com/store/icearmor/foot/sub-zero-boot.html


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ordered a pair of White MM's from Coleman Military Surplus on Tues 12/1
New Pair for $85 including shipping.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Perchy101 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Ice Armor Boots yet?
> 
> http://clamoutdoors.com/store/icearmor/foot/sub-zero-boot.html


My stepmom got them last year and loves them. She is a cold baby and they kept her feet warm.


----------

